# Need help with new board decision



## Joeyjcook (Feb 2, 2015)

You can try and size your feet up at your local board shop? The cut off size is supposedly 10 1/2 to go wide but for some boards you would be fine


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You don't need a wide for 10.5 nor should you need a large binding. What Burton bindings are you using? I'm guessing your probably maxed out on the ladders? Especially if your motos have the shrink tech.


----------



## nasseifp (Feb 2, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> You don't need a wide for 10.5 nor should you need a large binding. What Burton bindings are you using? I'm guessing your probably maxed out on the ladders? Especially if your motos have the shrink tech.


i had medium freestyle bindings but my toes were sticking out a bunch, even when everything was maxed out. So i ended up selling them along with my board to a friend. I did keep my boots and figured i can just get a wider board and large bindings. My old board had 245mm waist width. I don't really want a wide board, thats why im looking at the burton clash which is what they call "mid-wide". I just want to know your opinion on that board or another board with a waist width of about 252mm fitting with large freestyle bindings and my 10.5 burton motos.


----------



## Cerasa (Feb 21, 2015)

If your new to riding, I would go get fitted somewhere. I tried doing it myself and thank god I bought everything from REI and was able to return used equipment for a full refund, which I still can't believe. I ended up needing different equipment (i fit myself with a wide on an already wide board and didn't need it) and went to a true snowboarding store. Those sizing stickers are not the best to go by and nothing beats a knowledgeable person who has demoed everything especially if your knew to the sport. BTW that could be a friend. 

I started on the Carbon Credit 159 wide which I liked a lot even though the fit wasn't right. I ended up taking it back and buying a NS Cobra 161 (non wide). Personally, I think I would have outgrown the clash rather quick. If you don't need the wide board it will make turning more difficult as a new rider. (Im 6'1 190 with size 12 thirty two boots)


----------

